# Tanzania Was East Africa's Strongest Democracy. Then Came "The Bulldozer."



## basquebromance (May 15, 2019)

On November 6, 2015, the newly elected president walked unannounced into Tanzania’s Ministry of Finance, peering into empty offices and interrogating frightened staff—letting it be known that a government long characterized by laxity was in for a major change. He later canceled independence day celebrations and redirected the funding to fight cholera, purged more than 10,000 so-called ghost workers from the public-sector payroll, and initiated a crackdown on corruption and underperformance that saw numerous senior officials sacked, some following scoldings on live television.


----------



## 52ndStreet (May 20, 2019)

Tanzania reminds me of Jamaica. Many different races and tribes living in peace with each other.


----------



## Meathead (May 20, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> On November 6, 2015, the newly elected president walked unannounced into Tanzania’s Ministry of Finance, peering into empty offices and interrogating frightened staff—letting it be known that a government long characterized by laxity was in for a major change. He later canceled independence day celebrations and redirected the funding to fight cholera, purged more than 10,000 so-called ghost workers from the public-sector payroll, and initiated a crackdown on corruption and underperformance that saw numerous senior officials sacked, some following scoldings on live television.


Being Africa's "strongest democracy" is something like being the world's tallest midget.


----------

